# Dog Allergies....HELP!!



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My Jake had terrible allergies when he was young (up until around 3) and I tried everything you mentioned and more. Then I found a holistic vet who suggested going raw --- which I did -- and all his allergies disappeared within 6 months. He sort of went thru the detox where it looked like he had dandruff, etc., and I did continue to add the oils and such, but they eventually went away with the change in diet, so obviously his were from the food/protein. I have friends with a bichon who has terrible allergies, but they are airborne, supposedly, so though to deal with -- drugs is all that works. Good luck and I empathize -- but seriously, once Jake transitioned to raw, I never looked back.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Did your vet ok claritan? I have heard that you shouldn't give it to dogs. Does anyone have any further info on this?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Claritin vs. Claritin D 
If your vet is comfortable prescribing Claritin for your dog, you should take care to use regular Claritin and not Claritin D. 

Claritin D contains a drug known as pseudoephedrine that can be toxic to dogs, and it has the potential to kill your pet if the dosage is high enough.


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

Searcher said:


> Did your vet ok claritan? I have heard that you shouldn't give it to dogs. Does anyone have any further info on this?



vet cleared it


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

liljaker said:


> My Jake had terrible allergies when he was young (up until around 3) and I tried everything you mentioned and more. Then I found a holistic vet who suggested going raw --- which I did -- and all his allergies disappeared within 6 months. He sort of went thru the detox where it looked like he had dandruff, etc., and I did continue to add the oils and such, but they eventually went away with the change in diet, so obviously his were from the food/protein. I have friends with a bichon who has terrible allergies, but they are airborne, supposedly, so though to deal with -- drugs is all that works. Good luck and I empathize -- but seriously, once Jake transitioned to raw, I never looked back.



I think 'going raw' is the next step.

Where did you get a raw-diet from? a book? web site? vet?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I went the lazy way and purchased the premade raw, and used Aunt Jeni's and Stella & Chewys, etc. Vet said there were lots of premade, and you can make your own, depends on your preference. That was 10-11 years ago, but I am sure there are many PF members on raw now that would have lots of suggestions for you. Good luck!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed Swizzle Aunt Jeni raw. I switch up the types so he has had lamb, turkey, venison and chicken. He adores it. He quivers with joy when he is going to get fed. It is adorable. Since you have a standard you might want to do some more research and make your own raw. Swizzle has not had an allergy issue but he has sweet breath, sparkling eyes, and a shiny coat - not to mention teeth made for a doggy toothpaste commercial. I would try a couple of other things too if I were you. Try having him sleep on an all cotton pillow, wipe his feet with a wet wipe when he comes in from outside and feed him probiotics. I have heard of others using these measures to good effect. Good luck, I hope something works for your poor boy.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you supplementing with fish oil daily? This is very helpful for the allergies and apparently works synergistically with the antihistamines. I give him 450 mg combined EPA and DHA daily (300 mg per 10 pounds of body weight). 

There are other antihistamines to try as well. Benadryl worked with my dog for a while, but stopped working so we switched to a different one (can’t remember off the top of my head, I’ll go check the bottle) and it’s helping. 

We are really struggling too and I believe mine has environmental as well as food allergies because his itchiness comes and goes seemingly regardless of what food he’s eating (although he was itchy all the time when he was eating a poultry based food, so at least it’s gotten better). 

I currently bathe him every other week and at the vet’s suggestions I am going to up this to bathing once a week. The vet said if it’s pollens or mold or whatever, bathing more frequently will get the allergen off his coat and hopefully ease his reactions.

My husband and I both have environmental allergies, so we have air purifiers in the home, we have mostly hardwood floors, we wash bedding (our and the dog’s) frequently and we dust/vacuum frequently to help cut down on allergens.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I've dealt with allergies for 11 years with Gabe. I worked with the vet who tried various holistic remedies as well as conventional drugs. We finally learned that the best solution was Benedryl. 

During this time I tried various foods, but never found one that completely resolved his general itchiness, gunky ears, seasonal feet eating, and mucus wrapped stool. 

I thought about raw, but as a vegetarian it was difficult for me to think about having raw meat in the house. (I know, I know, but its icky!) I started using Evo a few years ago and he did pretty good, but the problems were only slightly reduced, not completely resolved and every Spring it was back to the insane feet chewing.

When Gabe was diagnosed with cancer I wanted to give him the best possible chance, in addition he couldn't eat kibble while his mouth healed so I started looking at raw. I still didn't want meat in the house, so I looked at dehydrated, freeze dried, and frozen.

I finally settled on Honest Kitchen's Embark formula and I really think it has contributed to him still being with me despite having a 2+ inch mass in his mouth.

Incidentally, I noticed that he no longer has the mucus wrapped stool and he he doesn't seem to be overall itchy.

Another thing that seemed to help a bit was using Apple Cider Vinegar to wipe down the itchy spots. Be aware, this STINGS if the area is chewed raw, so dilute it and blow it dry to help minimize the pain.

I went to look at a 3 month old puppy recently and instantly fell in love with him. The breeder told me that he had very, very hairy ears, which could be a challenge, but not the end of the world. THEN I scratched down his flank and he did the thumpy foot thing, that for 11 yrs has been Gabe's reaction (I understand this to be a sign of air borne allergies. 

I LOVED that pup, but I couldn't risk the allergies in combination with hairy ears. That's a recipe for costly vet bills.

Good luck and keep us informed on how things are going.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I was going to suggst Honest Kitchen and then saw you have tried it! In addition to apple cider vinegar (unfiltered is best), also GSE is great for overall health, and you add a couple of drops in the water. Anti-fingal and helped him with this ear issues during allergy season (Jake).


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorr, "anti-fungal" --- fingers moving too fast. And GSE is grapefruit seed extract, you can get in an eye dropper (it is thick).


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

To the OP, I see that you've tried a fish kibble, and now a duck kibble, but are they grain-free? A lot of dogs (mine included), can't handle a kibble with grain in it - causes lots of itching and scratching. If your kibble is from your vet, it probably has grain in it (hopefully I'm wrong). My vet carries and swears by Royal Canin, which is loaded with grain, corn included - I won't touch it. My vet and I agree to disagree on diet. :curl-lip: 

Poultry, another problem for many dogs, is hidden in several foods, so read the labels carefully. For example, I don't buy Blue Buffalo, b/c there's poultry in all of their foods, even the grainless varieties (ex: chicken fat is listed). I've found success with the Wellness Core Ocean, and also Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. 

You may need to go with a more exotic protein source - rabbit, venison, or the like. Some of the higher end kibbles come in these grainless varieties.

If the problem is environmental, I would go with your vet's advice to bath frequently. You've already got the air purifiers in your house, so you're doing about all you can do on that front.

Good luck! I know you're anxious to give your dog some relief!


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone.

If 'banjo-foot' is a sign of airborne allergies, my dog def. has them.

He has 4 or 5 spots that make his foot slap.

I've gotten completely away from chicken, and chicken by-products. His kibble is corn and grain free.

I should find a fish-oil supplement.


here's a pic of Jerry in his Canadian camouflage:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I definitely recommend the fish oil supplement - great for the skin. I give a human grade capsule to both of my dogs every evening (they're 13 and 15 pounds) - a spoo might need 2 a day, due to its larger size. My dogs eat them like treats, making sure they bite into them to get the oil taste - :yuck:


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> I definitely recommend the fish oil supplement - great for the skin. I give a human grade capsule to both of my dogs every evening (they're 13 and 15 pounds) - a spoo might need 2 a day, due to its larger size. My dogs eat them like treats, making sure they bite into them to get the oil taste - :yuck:



I never heard of a spoo. I guess that's what some people call a standard poodle? we just call them standards and minis. 

I'll look into the pills, thanks


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

> If 'banjo-foot' is a sign of airborne allergies, my dog def. has them.


*I don't think I'd consider banjo foot as sure fire "symptom" of allergies...most dogs do that....even allergy free dogs.

I went to raw when the itching became more than I could to watch...it took about 3 weeks for me to notice a difference, and then another 3 for it to cease and desist. I started out using SoJo's dehydrated, then slowly lessened the amount of SoJo's and started adding raw meat from the grocery store. 

I also slowly upped the amount of fish oil I was giving to a dosage of 1000 mgs per 20 lbs of body weight (you have to give Vit E, along with Fish Oil if you're giving high doses). Today we have shiny coat, no obsessive itching, good stools....and a happy mom .

p*


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope Jerry finds some relief soon, poor baby. I'll be following your posts to find out if the food and meds help.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jerry is adorable in his Canadian camo. I also hope he finds relief soon and will ask my MPOOS to keep their paws crossed for him.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Fihttp://www.elinoras.com/

Fish skin treats are a great source of oils for the skin, too. Jake was hooked on them. We used to order from sitstay.com. That was the only place I could ever find them, but there may be additional sources listed on the website. They are around 8" long and a good chew too (but go fast).


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes I found something that works for Sasha. I adopted her two years ago when she was six and she had allergies then. A lot of people do not like to use medication for the relief of allergies but if it works and makes them comfortable I am for it. 

I took her to the doctor and he gave her a couple of pills to take. One type twice every day and the other every other day. She has stopped scratching licking and chewing holes in herself. 

I give her the pills in slivered hot dogs (all beef, no chicken) and she takes them just fine. I can't remember the names of the pills he gave me since I am at work. Once I get home I will let you know. He said she will probably have to take these pills the rest of her life as allergies don't usually just go away.

Sasha was a mess, she would lick a spot on her body until it was red and raw then chew and lick her feet raw then she would scratch the side of her face until it bled. 

I changed her food to Neutro (I think that is what it is called) venison no grain but it does have sweet potato and no chicken. That helped a little but not a lot. 

I give her filtered water just in case it is the water in my area (I also give her filtered water so she doesn't get stains under her eyes). I make sure the grass is cut very short where she likes to go out to do her business. I bathe her once a week as her skin is very oily. 

Thankfully, now when she really does have an itch she will scratch a couple of times and quits.

All dogs are different and so are the allergies. I sure hope you can find the right combination. It really is heartbreaking.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Marcie said:


> Yes I found something that works for Sasha. I adopted her two years ago when she was six and she had allergies then. A lot of people do not like to use medication for the relief of allergies but if it works and makes them comfortable I am for it.
> 
> I took her to the doctor and he gave her a couple of pills to take. One type twice every day and the other every other day. She has stopped scratching licking and chewing holes in herself.
> 
> ...



The pills Sasha takes are: 1/2 tablet Prednisone every other day and 1 tablet Chlor Maleate twice a day


----------



## EmilyB (Oct 30, 2011)

I went through everything with one of my dobie girls.

After three vets, and not wanting her to be on steroids long term, I briefly used Atopica. It's a miracle for allergies, however it costs arms and legs.

In the end, I went for the skin tests for environmental allergies, she was on allergy shots for about a year and now she is the healthiest dog in the house.


----------



## Garbonzo (Nov 4, 2011)

Garbonzo has the same itchy issues, licks his legs, paws, and hip removing all fur down to the skin. We also have had him back and forth to the Vet, tried benedryl and I do add the omegas to his food daily. He was tested for environmental allergies of which they did find his allergy to be dust mites. Our Vet suggested we try a product called Atopica...have to get this from the Vet. He's been on it a month now. He is still licking, but not nearly as much as before and his hair is starting to grow back. If I tell him 'no lick' he will stop, which makes me think some of it may now be a habit.


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

after having some blood tests, it appeared that Jerry was fighting off some kind of infection...probably a yeast infection. The Vet put him on Simplcef, a Mal A Ket shampoo, and Mal A Ket wipes.

I am so f-ing thrilled to say Jerry has had a 90% (maybe more) reduction in itchiness. No more whacking the ears, whacking the chin, licking / eating the feet....he's actually acting like a normal dog....I still can't believe it...but I'm starting to think we may have fixed the problem.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of a Vet that specialized in allergies in Houston, Texas? I want my girl tested to see what exactly she is allergic to.


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

did you try a food trial? 

I've heard allergy tests are expensive in inconclusive


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My rescue stud dog, Merlin, also has some allergy issues. He had a horrible ear infection which took three different meds and over a month to cure. I'm currently researching this product: Dog Allergies | Dog Food Allergies - Healthy GOO ?

I bathe him with Les Poochs Medacetic Shampoo which seems to help but he continues to chew on one ankle joint. I spray it with Chris Christensen's Peace and Kindness which seems to help. (I sound like a product placement ad.) In the Spring/Summer, I wiped him down with unscented baby wipes when he came inside, paying lots of attention to his paws. He's on a homecooked diet and gets bottled water (along with my other two MPOOS). So far, so good. He only chews on the one ankle now. 

I'll let you know if I decide to try the Doggie Goo. What a name!


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

it's been over a week and Jerry's itchiness is almost completely gone.

I've been able to leave him alone in the car without him getting dog-juice everywhere. He's practically a normal dog again.

It's amazing how much less stress there is in our house...damn yeast!

here's how happy Jerry is...


----------

